# Hand gun for deer



## ucfireman (Sep 1, 2020)

When did they change the energy requirement for deer hunting with a handgun?
I remember when the requirement was 500ft/lb at 50yds. Now it just says a center fire .22 or larger.

Do I remember correctly? A buddy was saying he wanted to hunt with his Glock and I told him no, then he showed me the regulations.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 1, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> When did they change the energy requirement for deer hunting with a handgun?
> I remember when the requirement was 500ft/lb at 50yds. Now it just says a center fire .22 or larger.
> 
> Do I remember correctly? A buddy was saying he wanted to hunt with his Glock and I told him no, then he showed me the regulations.


Not sure when they changed it but there is nothing in the regs now thy I am aware of. I believe they use to have a minimum draw weight on archery also but nothing now.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 2, 2020)

IT changed a long time ago. You can hunt with a .25 auto as long as you don't use a FMJ bullet.
It was always dumb, Game wardens didn't carry chronographs!


----------



## transfixer (Sep 2, 2020)

I guess they are counting on a hunter having the good sense to know what calibers/barrel lengths are adequate for putting a deer down ? and at what range is the limit for each combination ?    which is probably a mistake in a lot of cases ,,,, 

   I've hunted deer with a 44mag,  41mag, and a Contender in 35remington,  one in .30 herrett also,  never had a shot present itself I was sure of,   I may try again at some point,  but its not something I have to do


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Sep 2, 2020)

The law as I remember it was 500ft lbs of retained energy at 100yards. Which basically was a 44 mag pistol. And 40lb draw for a bow.
Now it’s as stated .22 centerfire or larger and no requirements on bow poundage.

Chances are the majority is not gonna do a ton of damage to the herd with a .25 auto or a 25 lb bow and they very well know that.
A 25 lb bow lets the kids learn, try and stick with it and a .25 auto is not too many hunters choice if any at all.
It just puts everyone in the game if you so choose to use what you have.

I think the arguments were won with the 357 magnum, 9 mm and light bows for the kids and some more woman and the handicapped to be able to be included. Simple as that.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 9, 2020)

Our state unlike many states trusts its citizens to do the right thing without trying to control every part of our lives.  I like it that way.  We should exercise good judgment, good sportsmanship and adhere to the spirit of the law.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Sep 9, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> When did they change the energy requirement for deer hunting with a handgun?
> I remember when the requirement was 500ft/lb at 50yds. Now it just says a center fire .22 or larger.
> 
> Do I remember correctly? A buddy was saying he wanted to hunt with his Glock and I told him no, then he showed me the regulations.


It was in effect when I started hunting in the late 90's.  I would say it was removed from the regs somewhere in the early 2000's.

A certain unnamed ammo manufacturer sold a 357 mag called a deer stopper which said it was 1475fps at muzzle and would still be 500ft/lbs at 100 yards.  After the law was repealed, I noticed it now said something like 1250fps on the same package.  Asked them about it and they said they had fudged the fps to meet the requirements for deer, but since it wasn't required anymore they decided to post the actual fps.  As someone else said, DNR doesn't carry chronographs in their 4X4s.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Sep 9, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Our state unlike many states trusts its citizens to do the right thing without trying to control every part of our lives.  I like it that way.  We should exercise good judgment, good sportsmanship and adhere to the spirit of the law.
> 
> Rosewood


As long as we keep voting Republican, it will stay this way also.

Edit:
Can you imagine how this COVID thing would be going down in GA if Gap tooth had been elected?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 10, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> When did they change the energy requirement for deer hunting with a handgun?
> I remember when the requirement was 500ft/lb at 50yds. Now it just says a center fire .22 or larger.
> 
> Do I remember correctly? A buddy was saying he wanted to hunt with his Glock and I told him no, then he showed me the regulations.


You are right about the old requirements,all .22 caliber centerfire rifles and many others were also exempt.


----------



## NameBarrel (Oct 2, 2020)

It also has to have at least a 6 inch barrel for handguns. I just bought a .357 to try this year


----------



## rosewood (Oct 3, 2020)

NameBarrel said:


> It also has to have at least a 6 inch barrel for handguns. I just bought a .357 to try this year


Used to.  Not anymore.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Oct 4, 2020)

I don't know when it was changed, but it was at least several years ago.

Any Glock beside a G44 (.22) is legal in Georgia.  Anything else less than a G20, G29 or G40 (all 10mm, which is an acceptable hunting round) is legal, but unethical and morally wrong (unless it is a survival situation).  Please talk your buddy out of hunting deer, hog or bear with 9mm, .40S&W, .45ACP or .45GAP.  Any of those may get the job done humanely, but all are very questionable in doing so.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 4, 2020)

I plan to try and take a deer with my 12 gauge double barreled pistol with 6 inch barrels.It's a black powder muzzle loader.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm glad DNR simplified things with handguns and archery.


The old regulations are probably still good ethical guidelines, but with advancements in archery equipment and the premium bullets that are available now, you can achieve similar results by wisely choosing equipment.


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2020)

rosewood said:


> Our state unlike many states trusts its citizens to do the right thing without trying to control every part of our lives.  I like it that way.  We should exercise good judgment, good sportsmanship and adhere to the spirit of the law.
> 
> Rosewood





rosewood said:


> As long as we keep voting Republican, it will stay this way also.
> 
> Edit:
> Can you imagine how this COVID thing would be going down in GA if Gap tooth had been elected?




Excellent points.

Full agreement with you !!!!!

I hope we are breathing easier next month.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 6, 2020)

You should still not go under-gunned for respect of the animal and an ethical dispatch.
444 Marlin. Don't leave home without it


----------



## Dub (Oct 6, 2020)

gemihur said:


> You should still not go under-gunned for respect of the animal and an ethical dispatch.
> 444 Marlin. Don't leave home without it
> View attachment 1042442
















How’s the recoil ?




......asking for a friend.


----------



## hunter 85 (Oct 6, 2020)

gemihur said:


> You should still not go under-gunned for respect of the animal and an ethical dispatch.
> 444 Marlin. Don't leave home without it
> View attachment 1042442


I don’t know I would shoot it!


----------



## rosewood (Oct 7, 2020)

The heavy hitters in the Encore and Contender are not for those with arthritis in their hands and excessive shooting may cause it.  The .460 was brutal and didn't shoot as well as I wanted, so I sold the barrel.  It had a muzzle brake and the blast was very unpleasant.  The .454 is stout also.  The .270 winchester is pretty stout, I loaded a 110 grain bullet in it to mitigate the kick.  Made a big improvement.

I have found the .357mag, 7-30 waters, 7mm TCU and .223 are much more enjoyable to shoot in those platforms and the first 3 are good at dispatching whitetails at reasonable distances.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Oct 7, 2020)

Y'all did notice the 3 scope rings on that .444 didn't you?


----------



## gemihur (Oct 7, 2020)

I had four rings on a prior setup and the whole optical system flew off, turned out the threads weren't taking full purchase of the tapped channels. Fixed that!
My load is a handful, *20 gr. of Blue dot behind 180 gr. SJHP for 2125 FPS*.
It kicks a little, I can't lie, It kicks a lot!
But it can be handled as long as you hang on.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 9, 2020)

gemihur said:


> I had four rings on a prior setup and the whole optical system flew off, turned out the threads weren't taking full purchase of the tapped channels. Fixed that!
> .


It really is amazing those little screws can stand up to all that force.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 9, 2020)

This is the setup that flew apart. Screws were too short. Base, all rings + scope went over my shoulder on 4th shot at sight-in.

She's tight and right now.

Variable scope adjustment prohibited 4th ring.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 9, 2020)

Glad it went over the shoulder instead of in your face.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 9, 2020)

I had one of those Edge scopes, the parallax was awful, couldn't find any range where it didn't have a bad parallax.  I sent it back and replaced it with the Simmons.  Those Simmons pistol scopes hold up well in the big boomer pistols in my experience.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 10, 2020)

I am new to this hang gun forum, but in years pasted I have hunted and killed deer with my T/C 14 in. barrel 44 mag. After reading these post it has gotten my interest in handgun hunting again.  I think I will take it out tomorrow.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 10, 2020)

I would encourage him not to use anything less than a 10mm with soft points, not that the others won't kill it, but because of how far it may run. That being said a .45 auto might do the job, but the potential for a long track without an exit is more probable.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 11, 2020)

I suggest a handgun that accommodates a rifle cartridge if possible
Not to short-sell the abilities of the 44 magnum
but velocity sometimes wins out over mass
The 7-30 Waters is a real reliable cartridge for distance and energy


----------



## rosewood (Oct 12, 2020)

gemihur said:


> I suggest a handgun that accommodates a rifle cartridge if possible
> Not to short-sell the abilities of the 44 magnum
> but velocity sometimes wins out over mass
> The 7-30 Waters is a real reliable cartridge for distance and energy


And if you reload, using the fastest powder available for that cartridge helps keep the fireball and boom to a more tolerable level.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 12, 2020)

Reloading is a big advantage to pistol hunters because you can make premium hunting ammo for a decent cost, and if you are using a rifle cal. in a hand gun it will really make a difference because the shorter barrel makes a big difference in a load that is developed for a much longer barrel, 6 in compared to a 22 in makes a big difference.  I love reloading.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 12, 2020)

Absolutely.  You can always reload premium ammo cheaper than store bought.  Now when it comes to plinking fodder, sometimes store bought can be had at less or about the same that you can load for.  That is when your time has to be considered.

Rosewood


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 12, 2020)

gemihur said:


> You should still not go under-gunned for respect of the animal and an ethical dispatch.
> 444 Marlin. Don't leave home without it
> View attachment 1042442


my wrists are aching just looking at this


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 12, 2020)

Just got in the house, had a great time in the back yard with my old T/S 44 mag.  I even won a steak dinner.  I bet my wife I could put a shot in the target's one inch bulls eye at 30 yards with the T/C.  I bet here a seafood buffet, she bet me the steak dinner.  I bought the T/C back in the late 80's and have killed several deer with it.  My pet load for it is a Hornday 240 XTP over 24 gr. Win. 296.  It looks the part of a hand cannon with the scoped 14 inch barrel.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 30, 2020)

The contender in 44 mag is formidable to say the least.
Pachmyar grips help.
Show us your beastie!


----------

